# H&M Bowstrings Staff Program



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm staying put. Thanks Mike!


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

email sent


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

MitchFolsom said:


> I'm staying put. Thanks Mike!


Hi Mitch, its my pleasure to have you with us. Thank You Mike


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

PlushHunter said:


> email sent


Email received, Thank You for your interest. Mike


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

*Staff Positions*

Hey Mike this is Beau Fausett from Utah, and last year I did a co-op for you and would love the chance to shoot your strings for another year. Thanks again Beau


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

thebeav said:


> Hey Mike this is Beau Fausett from Utah, and last year I did a co-op for you and would love the chance to shoot your strings for another year. Thanks again Beau


Welcome back and Thank You, Mike


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner. I'm not going anywhere for AT's best string maker, if you'll have me again. :darkbeer:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Good luck.....

It shouldn't take long to fill any vacant positions....
I've got a feeling you want loose many shooters.....

Great strings............


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

New for 2008, thanx Mike


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Mike's strings are the best I have EVER used! His loops are the cleanest, tightest around!


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Hi, Mike. I'll stick around if you'll have me again. Love your strings man, matter of fact seems like I hardly have to contact you they are so good.  Thanks again.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

email sent :wink:


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

someonescop said:


> Sorry I didn't see this sooner. I'm not going anywhere for AT's best string maker, if you'll have me again. :darkbeer:


Welcome back Jim. Thank You


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

FlyingDutchmen said:


> New for 2008, thanx Mike


Thank You


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

bowhunt_n said:


> Hi, Mike. I'll stick around if you'll have me again. Love your strings man, matter of fact seems like I hardly have to contact you they are so good.  Thanks again.


Welcome back Quintin.


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

MoNofletch said:


> Mike's strings are the best I have EVER used! His loops are the cleanest, tightest around!


Thank You


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

CntrlIaHunter said:


> email sent :wink:


email received, Thank You


----------



## bullnuts (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm here for as long as you'll have me Mike!


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

bullnuts said:


> I'm here for as long as you'll have me Mike!


Welcome back Bill. Thank You Mike


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

How long will you be accepting emails for the 08 crew??

Dee


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

DeeS said:


> How long will you be accepting emails for the 08 crew??
> 
> Dee


until december unless i get overwelmed with applications.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Yes sir...*

Be proud to shoot for you in the 2008 season.
Tom


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi Mike.Its been an honor to represent your strings for the past 2 seasons and the only way your gettin rid of me is when I'm too old to pull a bow back or I stop breath'in,whichever comes first!Thanks for the best strings at the best price on AT!


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

e-mail sent


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Can't wait for another EXCITING year! :darkbeer:


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

12 rings only said:


> Be proud to shoot for you in the 2008 season.
> Tom


Welcome back Tom. Thank You


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

Archer 1 said:


> Hi Mike.Its been an honor to represent your strings for the past 2 seasons and the only way your gettin rid of me is when I'm too old to pull a bow back or I stop breath'in,whichever comes first!Thanks for the best strings at the best price on AT!


Welcome back Roger. Thank You Mike


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

archeryhunterME said:


> e-mail sent


email received, Thank You. Mike


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Mike,
If you'll have me, I'd like to continue to represent you.


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

WHuffman said:


> Mike,
> If you'll have me, I'd like to continue to represent you.


Welcome back Wayne


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

did you get my email?


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> did you get my email?


Hi, yes i did. Thank You


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

mpriester said:


> until december unless i get overwelmed with applications.


Will get an email out to you today. Hope to get the chance to represent your company/strings.

Dee


----------



## JJ57 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Staff Shooter!!*

I'm staying put Mike. Your strings are the best!!!! JJ.Thornton


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

E-mail sent.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Mike,
I will stay right where I am, thank you.
I love my strings.

Ted


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

JJ57 said:


> I'm staying put Mike. Your strings are the best!!!! JJ.Thornton


Welcome back JJ. Thank You Mike


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

tedlebo said:


> Hi Mike,
> I will stay right where I am, thank you.
> I love my strings.
> 
> Ted


welcome back Ted. Thank You Mike


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Mike, I would like to stay as well. I think your strings are top notch and have no problem promoting them:thumbs_up


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

dbowers said:


> Mike, I would like to stay as well. I think your strings are top notch and have no problem promoting them:thumbs_up


Welcome back. Thank You Mike


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Email Sent.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*For those who don't know...*

Mike is one of the finest individuals to work with. He will build a set of strings for you ANY way you want them. I would shoot his products even if i wasn't on his staff. Many of my friends here do and that is why i submitted a resume to him last year, I've been absolutely overwhelmed by the way Mike treats his customers and his shooting staff. As i said before, I'm proud to represent your products. 
Tom


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

Whaack said:


> Email Sent.


email received, Thank You


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

12 rings only said:


> Mike is one of the finest individuals to work with. He will build a set of strings for you ANY way you want them. I would shoot his products even if i wasn't on his staff. Many of my friends here do and that is why i submitted a resume to him last year, I've been absolutely overwhelmed by the way Mike treats his customers and his shooting staff. As i said before, I'm proud to represent your products.
> Tom


Thank You Tom


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*good product*

I had problems with a set of strings and cables, and a miscomunication, but after the dust settled he took great care of me and the second set was great and is still on my bow today.


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

As per my PM a couple of weeks ago, I would love to stay on board.

Thanks Mike.


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

MikeTN said:


> As per my PM a couple of weeks ago, I would love to stay on board.
> 
> Thanks Mike.


welcome back Mike


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

*shooter staff*

hey mike sent you a email.great strings been using them all year.Ill contiue to use youre products for a long time.Thanks!!


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

buckmaster27 said:


> hey mike sent you a email.great strings been using them all year.Ill contiue to use youre products for a long time.Thanks!!


Thank You, email received. Mike


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Bump for the best string maker on AT!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

email sent


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

mike did u recieve my email


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

Twinsfan said:


> mike did u recieve my email


answered through PM. Thank You Mike


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

archerykid12 said:


> email sent


email received, Thank You Mike


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

sorry to annoy you but do by any chance know how many posistions you need filled and when they will be announced thanks


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

E mail Sent :thumb:


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

hitman846 said:


> E mail Sent :thumb:


email received, Thank You


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

archerykid12 said:


> sorry to annoy you but do by any chance know how many posistions you need filled and when they will be announced thanks


Hi, today is the last day i will be accepting resumes and everyone will know within the week. Thank You Mike


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

I would like to thank all that sent resumes i will have my decisions in about a week. Thank You Mike


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Whoa*

Missed this one. I hope ya keep me on! Your strings are the best out there!

Andy


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

martin guy said:


> Missed this one. I hope ya keep me on! Your strings are the best out there!
> 
> Andy


Welcome back Andy


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

Glad to be shooting for you in 2008 season 

John Maygard


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

it's good to be chosen to be on the team mike! got some future customers in the works for ya:wink: 

i'll be placing an order after xmas for myself:tongue:


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Glad to be part of the team Mike. Looking foward to a great year ahead.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

*staff*

glad to be on the team thanks mike!!!


----------

